# HD Add-on



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

Do I need the "HD Add-on" package in order to watch HD programs?
(I have a VIP 622 DVR and an HDTV).


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

What package do you subscribe to? and how long have you been a Dish customer?


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

America's Top 200.
Since July 2006.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you get HD channels now? Look at your Dish account to see what you have.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, you can add the HD add on and get the HD versions of your sd channels. It will run you and additional $10 per month. However, if you get qualified for HD Free for Life, the $10 fee is waived. I'm kind of surprised you hadn't added it already, I hardly watch sd channels at all since I added it.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

garys said:


> Yes, you can add the HD add on and get the HD versions of your sd channels. It will run you and additional $10 per month. However, if you get qualified for HD Free for Life, the $10 fee is waived. I'm kind of surprised you hadn't added it already, I hardly watch sd channels at all since I added it.


They don't have HD free for life any more. What they offer now for people who do auto bill pay and paperless billing is HD free for two years.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> They don't have HD free for life any more. What they offer now for people who do auto bill pay and paperless billing is HD free for two years.


I heard it changed, but didn't have details. Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gcotterl said:


> Do I need the "HD Add-on" package in order to watch HD programs?
> (I have a VIP 622 DVR and an HDTV).


HD is historically a requirement of leasing a ViP receiver. I'd be surprised if you don't already have it.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

gcotterl said:


> Do I need the "HD Add-on" package in order to watch HD programs?
> (I have a VIP 622 DVR and an HDTV).


gcotterl,
I am more than happy to help you with your programming package questions. Would you PM me with the phone and 4 digit PIN number on the account? 
Thanks


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> HD is historically a requirement of leasing a ViP receiver. I'd be surprised if you don't already have it.


Surprise, if you are on the eastern arc you get HD gear but maybe not HD viewing.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Surprise, if you are on the eastern arc you get HD gear but maybe not HD viewing.


lparsons21,

They will still get some HD content without the HD package, like the locals that are played in HD and Premium Movie Channels.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I knew that the locals would be HD, didn't know about the Premiums. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If you now get the HD premiums without the HD add on, that is a change from what it was. I know 100% for sure previously you only got the SD version, and if it was a channel like Encore that was only in HD you did not get it.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

All customers with an HDTV and HD receiver will receive their locals and the Premium Movie channels in HD.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

That is interesting and welcome news. When I enquired about buying a DVR with HD capabilities and just use it for SD I was told I would have to pay extra for HD to use the unit.

Recently I've been trying to figure out what it would cost for HD programing if I buy an HD TV, a seemingly impossible task by using information on Dish's site for my present "120" channels.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> I knew that the locals would be HD, didn't know about the Premiums. Thanks for the info.


You're more than welcome!


----------

